# Yet Another thread on Sermon Audio Messages



## Barnpreacher (Aug 4, 2007)

Nobody has taught me more about the Reformed faith in the past 5 years than Joel Beeke. I spend a majority of the time on Sermon Audio listening to his messages, but from time to time I like to listen to other preachers. I've downloaded some Dan Broadwater messages as I enjoy his preaching as well. 

Basically I would like to know who are the other Beeke like preachers on Sermon Audio that you guys can recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 4, 2007)

David P. Murray


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 4, 2007)

I likewise enjoy Beeke's sermons greatly. I don't know that I can say that these two men are 'like' Beeke but they are two that come up with some of the same topics (though Beeke is more mild, I find, than these two). They are Stephen Hamilton out of PA (though he's originally from N Ireland) and Richard Bacon out of TX. Two that are indeed more like Beeke's _style_ (same denomination) are Foppe VanderZwaag and Bartel Elshout (his Soli Deo Gloria sermon is a favorite of mine.)

Forgot to add that Brian Schwertley is another one and start.urclearning.org is a great resource for those interested in the Reformed view on things.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you, gentlemen. I have listened to some of the preachers mentioned but not all. I am looking forward to listening to the others.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 5, 2007)

APart from me (kidding, kidding)

My favourite preacher is Jeff Lyle. Might not be to all tastes.

JH


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2007)

S. Lewis Johnson, while dispensational, is very strong on the doctrines of grace and has a very rich, fervent style.

http://www.believerschapeldallas.org/temp/online.htm


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 5, 2007)

We're sermonaudio.com junkies here because getting books is so difficult - it is such a blessing as a resource.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2007)

the link i gave has over 1000 free messages for download.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 5, 2007)

Beeke has been a great blessing to me and my wife. We've been working through his Marriage and Family series, which is absolutely top notch. I haven't really listened to many of the preachers mentioned so far, so I'll give them a go too. Thanks!


----------



## ReformedDave (Aug 5, 2007)

Try Roger Wagner. Great preacher and pastor......of coarse I'm a wee bit biased.


----------



## christiana (Aug 5, 2007)

Listen to Richard Caldwell, Jr from Spring TX on sermonaudio and be blest! He is reformed baptist, sound, clear, great speaker, committed to the Lord.


----------



## Ravens (Aug 5, 2007)

I hesitate to post on threads like these, worrying that I end up pitting minister against minister, a la 1 Corinthians. However, practically, as there are so very many pastors on Sermon Audio, and since many people use it as a resource, I'll give my take:

Beeke has already been mentioned.

I've gotten blessed many times by Rev. John Greer, F.P.C. in Ulster. He's doctrinally sound, but also very "experimental" and lively. 

David Silversides is always a blessing to hear as well. 

Ian Brown, though I'm not sure of some of his positions (also F.P.C., like Greer) has a contagious, passionate spirit to him when it comes to the gospel.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Aug 5, 2007)

*David Legge in Ireland*

I am listening to his series on 1 Corinthians and really enjoy it.
You can also find him at www.preachtheword.com


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 5, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> I hesitate to post on threads like these, worrying that I end up pitting minister against minister, a la 1 Corinthians. However, practically, as there are so very many pastors on Sermon Audio, and since many people use it as a resource, I'll give my take:
> 
> Beeke has already been mentioned.
> 
> ...




Greer is a tremendous preacher of the Gospel. The Free Presbyterians have many tremendous preachers such as: Alan Cairns, Reggie Kimbro, John Wagner and the aforementioned John Greer.

On a side note, I don't think anybody views this as pitting minister against minister. There are certain guys I simply receive a tremendous blessing from listening to. I would recommend people listening to guys like Beeke, Piper, and Kimbro any day of the week because of what their preaching has meant to me.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 5, 2007)

William Einwechter and Brian Schwertley. Monday morning they become my ritual


----------



## Ravens (Aug 5, 2007)

Point taken. I was wary of my own motives, moreso than others. Glad to see someone else has benefited from Greer. I haven't seen him mentioned much on here.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 5, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Point taken. I was wary of my own motives, moreso than others. Glad to see someone else has benefited from Greer. I haven't seen him mentioned much on here.



Brother, God will bless you for your humble and discerning spirit. I apologize if my post sounded critical. I actually understood what you were trying to say.

I have benefited greatly from Rev. Greer. If you've never had a chance to listen to Reggie Kimbro, as I said he is tremendous as well. His message on justification is one of the best I've ever heard.


----------

